# Washer fluid resevoir for 1998 BMW 740IL



## GMHolcomb (Apr 23, 2009)

My washer fluid reservoir is leaking...I assume its cracked due to the age of the car.
Is this relatively simple to replace? Its on the left back side by the fuse holder.
I assume I have to remove the fuse box assembly first but need to know if it is more complicated than that. Also need to buy a replacement reservoir.

Any insights or suggestions on the right way to go about this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## balance (Feb 13, 2009)

Im pretty sure you just lift up the front of the car, take out the right front tire, take out the fender screws and its right there.


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

Exactly as Balance said. I just replaced my washer pump located on the outside of the reservoir. Good Luck! 20 MINUTE job!


----------



## GMHolcomb (Apr 23, 2009)

Balance and Paybac, thanks for the replies....very helpful.
Where did you get the replacement parts?
Thanks


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

I ordered my parts from partsgeek.com, shipped and received rather quick from colorado.


----------

